# jet jmd18 motor



## Bourne Bill (Mar 8, 2015)

My mill motor cooked. Anyone know where I can get a replacement for a reasonable price?​


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 8, 2015)

EPTS at Lonsdale stock them


----------

